# Divisimate tutorial 1-3: Introduction, preset-making, orchestral sketching



## rlundv (Nov 1, 2021)

This is the first video in a small series on how I use Divisimate as a tool when writing orchestral music. 

The template is based upon these libraries: https://cinematicstudioseries.com 
Recorded using a breath-controller: https://www.tecontrol.se/
Project Files: https://cutt.ly/rRB4zRl

Hope it can be useful!


----------



## rlundv (Nov 4, 2021)

This is the second video in a small series on how I use Divisimate as a tool when writing orchestral music. 

The template is based upon these libraries: https://cinematicstudioseries.com 
Recorded using a breath-controller: https://www.tecontrol.se
Project Files: https://cutt.ly/wR8N7e0

Hope it can be useful!


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 7, 2021)

Great work Runar and thanks for making these very informative videos on how you use Divisi Mate.

Kind regards,

MaxT


----------



## Markrs (Nov 7, 2021)

These are excellent, and I am planning to use the process that you show in these videos.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 7, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> Great work Runar and thanks for making these very informative videos on how you use Divisi Mate.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> MaxT


Thanks for the kind words! Stay tuned for part 3


----------



## rlundv (Nov 7, 2021)

Markrs said:


> These are excellent, and I am planning to use the process that you show in these videos.


Great! Can really recommend it - stay tuned for part 3 coming very soon


----------



## rlundv (Nov 20, 2021)

This is the third video in a small series on how I use Divisimate as a tool when writing orchestral music. 

Part 1: https://youtu.be/2gRDScgXKBY 
Part 2: https://youtu.be/ElqJ5KFYa4A
Project Files: https://cutt.ly/wR8N7e0

Hope it can be useful!


----------



## rlundv (Nov 24, 2021)

The Universal Orchestral Template includes 100 essential orchestrations to work with!
This is a playthrough of the mixed orchestra presets.

More information can be found here: https://cutt.ly/VTJdI5y

Hope it can be useful!


----------



## markit (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, @beyd770, these are great!

I wish Divisimate implemented some sort of envelopes and arpeggiators like the ones we can find in Hollywood Orchestra Opus, or The Orchestra. It would be the definitive engine!


----------



## sekrit_studios (Dec 8, 2021)

beyd770 said:


> This is the first video in a small series on how I use Divisimate as a tool when writing orchestral music.
> 
> The template is based upon these libraries: https://cinematicstudioseries.com
> Recorded using a breath-controller: https://www.tecontrol.se/
> ...



Hi... Please help. I cannot figure out how to load the provided templates from the website. I copy them into the Preset folder but when I try to open anything, it asks for a file with a proprietary preset extension. But their templates don't offer that. The one in their "Factory Presets" has them, but not the ones they gave us... those only have XML files inside and the manager won't even show those due to the extension.

I keep looking through the videos, but they never stop to show how to handle the templates after copying them in, they always rush off to another scene. Please advise.


----------



## puremusic (Dec 8, 2021)

If I understand correctly what you're looking for you should go to perform mode, then upper left corner, click the performance drop down, and click manage, then import.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 8, 2021)

puremusic said:


> If I understand correctly what you're looking for you should go to perform mode, then upper left corner, click the performance drop down, and click manage, then import.


Yes, this is correct! Also make sure you have the newest update of Divisimate to make the presets work


----------



## sekrit_studios (Dec 22, 2021)

I found that "Not-Restarting" was the culprit. LOL
In fairness they include it in the tutuorials.

Unfortunately I (and others) suffer from ADHD and over 80% of "Text-Based Instructional" information is inabsorbable for me. If it is not in video instruction, then it can be assumed that I won't get it... will stare at pages for hours without absorbing, spacing out... Even videos must be re-watched, but can snap out and rewatch the same scene 11-12 times in a row, but Catch myself much more quickly, absorb it, and move on.

...Soooo... YAY!!! LOL


----------



## rlundv (Mar 29, 2022)

Orchestral Voicings includes 100 curated different orchestrations that use the transposer to create playable voicings. Playing a single voice will automatically create different chords – some of them constant structure, some of them scale locked using the Transposer Scale Lock!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 21, 2022)

HAllo! Does Divisi Mate requires some especial attention regarding CPU performance?

I mean, one of the basic tasks would be to play a tutti chord correctly. But then this means more cpu load? It looks that, so much as VEP, one need to have attention to some limitations in workflow if your computer is not ready.

After a piece is full, I have trouble inserting more tracks even when playing each one solo ; so i imagine that i would use Divisi Mate well mostly in the start,or in blank pages, even if speaking about combinations of 2 or 3 tracks.

My only concern now is performance, crashes, and the fact of having Divisi Mate and VEP opened somewhere and the distraction with this. Regarding orchestration, i have to test to give a word. For now, i just have the impression that is an very advanced version of hollywood Orchestrator, but still same concept, that "forces" you to compose rigid textures. I mean, the contrary of this: 

But it is already huge that some app offers these tools to make easier the orchestration of very common textures, like from Haydn to Beethoven. Basically I am happy that Divisi Mate exist, and always imagined a tool like this, but just have to check some things before starting in new workflow (i started with VEP recently, and is already like a "migration")


----------



## rlundv (Nov 21, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> HAllo! Does Divisi Mate requires some especial attention regarding CPU performance?


No, not the plugin itself, but if you mark all instruments in your template and play them simultaneously, it will for sure be taxing on the CPU, especially if your using modeled instruments like Sample Modeling or Audio Modelling. Have not tried the Infinite series, but I hear it's quite lightweight on the CPU. I use Divisimate with VEP too, but not because of CPU loading issues, it worked fine when using all instruments for tutti passages within Cubase as well


----------



## eakwarren (Nov 22, 2022)

I’m running Logic Pro 10.7.5 and BBCSO Core on a 2017 Macbook Pro 15” w16GB RAM and it handles tutti passages fine.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 22, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> I’m running Logic Pro 10.7.5 and BBCSO Core on a 2017 Macbook Pro 15” w16GB RAM and it handles tutti passages fine.


wow this is inspiring. MAybe something wrong here.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 22, 2022)

rlundv said:


> No, not the plugin itself, but if you mark all instruments in your template and play them simultaneously, it will for sure be taxing on the CPU, especially if your using modeled instruments like Sample Modeling or Audio Modelling. Have not tried the Infinite series, but I hear it's quite lightweight on the CPU. I use Divisimate with VEP too, but not because of CPU loading issues, it worked fine when using all instruments for tutti passages within Cubase as well


cool.
How does it handle voices crossing each other? Cello over Viola, Bassoon over Clarinete? Trombone over Horn?


----------



## rlundv (Nov 22, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> cool.
> How does it handle voices crossing each other? Cello over Viola, Bassoon over Clarinete? Trombone over Horn?


I'm not 100% sure what you are asking here, and what the picture shows.

Do you mean if midi notes overlap? 
Or do you ask if it's possible to play these combinations of instruments in the app?

You can make your own presets from the ground up if you don't find the combinations you're looking for in the premade presets, and you can assign the voices and splitting of notes in a number of ways.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 22, 2022)

the picture shows a held g in one voice, but other voice goes from d below g to b, above.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 28, 2022)

rlundv said:


> This is the first video in a small series on how I use Divisimate as a tool when writing orchestral music.
> 
> The template is based upon these libraries: https://cinematicstudioseries.com
> Recorded using a breath-controller: https://www.tecontrol.se/
> ...



which functions of Divisi Mate can be automated?


----------

